# netdata



## denningsrogue (Feb 24, 2018)

I've tried to install netdata on FreeBSD 11.1 p6  three different ways with no success.

(1) Using `git clone` from the netdata site (this is how I originally installed netdata quite some time ago) results in a make failure with the following error:


```
--- apps.plugin ---
/tmp//ccV9JMJC.ltrans0.ltrans.o: In function `main':
<artificial:mad:.text.startup+0x2835): undefined reference to `arl_free'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
*** [apps.plugin] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /usr/home/denningsrogue/netdata/src
```

The install log is unhelpful.

(2 and 3) Using pkg and ports, the install seems to complete normally but when I try to access netdata at http://localhost:19999 -- no joy.  I have confirmed that netdata is running but I can't access it.

Any ideas would be gratefully appreciated.

(Note: I'm trying this on 2 identical setups and the results are the same for both.  Netdata was working normally until a pkg update a couple of weeks ago.)


----------

